# Arbor Element RX or Roundhouse RX?



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Don't get the Element. Plenty of good reviews out there with other Arbor boards, but I had an Element and it didn't hold up for shit. Damn near a core shot per day on that thing. VERY soft base.

Great riding board and beautiful, but I don't think it would've survived a single season.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Size 12 = Roundhouse.

I rode the element with 11's and was hanging off pretty badly...With 12's I doubt you could lay down a carve...


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I kind of figured I'd need the Roundhouse. I'm leaning towards the 162cm since I'm about 6'1" and 220 pounds. Other than my weight, I'm pretty easy on my board. I don't ride park at all. No rails. I just ride groomers mostly. I just want something that handles well and is going to be an all around fun ride. Currently, I ride a cheap, Salomon Ace board. It's a flat board, 163cm in length. It's wide too. I have DC Judge boots and Burton Mission bindings. I just need to update my board now. Do you think I'll notice a difference in going to the Arbor Roundhouse RX? For the type of riding I do, would I be better off with the positive camber CX version?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Do you ride any powder? 

Or do you just like to ride and carve up the groomed runs?


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> Do you ride any powder?
> 
> Or do you just like to ride and carve up the groomed runs?


I rarely ride powder. 95% of the riding I do, is groomed runs. If we get a lot of snow, I might get into a bit of powder. But it's groomers most of the time for me. I was reading the guide on here regarding positive camber vs reverse camber. It says that a positive camber board such as the Roundhouse CX, is more prone to hard take downs and catching an edge. I don't have a problem with that anymore. I have no problems riding either edge or quickly switching from edge to edge. The guide says that reverse camber boards such as the Roundhouse RX, are better for powder. Wish I had seen it earlier, but I still haven't purchased a board yet. I just want a lively ride with lots of control. Thoughts? RX or CX? Given my size, I think the 163cm in the CX would be a good choice. Thanks again!


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

How do you live in AK and rarely ride powder?!  

But yeah, if you just like speed, stability, epic carves and more - go with the CX.

But honestly, there are A LOT better boards than the roundhouse for doing what you want to do. I see the roundhouse as more of a powder/backcountry type board (rx obviously) 

The CX seems like it would just get boring after a while. Do you do any side hits, or jumps? Do you want something more playful you can mess around with more? Or do you strictly just carve up the mountain and spit it out?


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> How do you live in AK and rarely ride powder?!
> 
> But yeah, if you just like speed, stability, epic carves and more - go with the CX.
> 
> ...


Well, I was 30 years old when I moved up here in 2009. I had never snowboarded before. Honestly, I don't get to get out all that much. If you really want to ride some powder, you're gonna pay. You need a helicopter to get there. There is only one big resort in the whole state and that is Alyeska. The place is amazing. If I can't make it down there, I ride at one of the two ski hills here in Anchorage. The back country stuff here is pretty dangerous and very remote. If you don't recommend an Arbor, then what else would you guys recommend for my riding style? I take it easy. I just enjoy the pleasure of the ride. Perhaps if I had started this sport when I was a teenager, I'd be different. But I don't do any serious jumps. I find plenty of enjoyment in just riding down the hill, carving it up. Thoughts?


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Yeah now that you put things in perspective, the roundhouse will do fine. The A-Frame is another killer board from Arbor you may dig. 

 2012 Arbor Roundhouse CX Used and Reviewed


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

WasatchMan said:


> Yeah now that you put things in perspective, the roundhouse will do fine. The A-Frame is another killer board from Arbor you may dig.
> 
> 2012 Arbor Roundhouse CX Used and Reviewed


Thanks! I'll look more into the A-frame. It's a good looking board too! But according to the Arbor site, it's only for boots up to size 11. Looking at their board mapping, anyways. Their color coded board mapping kind of sucks. Colors are too close.

http://arborcollective.com/snow/board-mapping/


----------



## KC10Chief (Jan 6, 2009)

I finally had a chance to go out and ride my Arbor Roundhouse CX. This board is so damn beautiful, I was afraid to go ride it! It's like a work of art. Still, I went to ride and it's a very nice ride! It is MUCH more stable at speed than my flat Solomon. I'm no expert snowboarder. It seems harder to turn at slow speeds. I'm sure it's just an issue with me getting used to the board. But at higher speeds, this thing is very easy to turn and carve with. It's a great board. My old board, was pretty sketchy at speed. It slowed me down quite a bit. I'm going to Alyeska ski resort this weekend and am staying for four days. I'll report back with more info. But so far, I feel a LOT more confident with my Roundhouse.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Definitely need the Roundhouse. Element is probably only good for up to a size 10 or something


----------

